# Kitchen Space Needed in NJ



## b lawrence (Feb 20, 2008)

I am looking to rent a caterer's 'commercial' kitchen in the Morris County/Morristown area. This should include a min. of approx. 40 sq ft. floor space for freezer/fridge/other. Any leads would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jpantalones (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you ever find a commercial kitchen for rent in NJ? If not, try looking on CommercialKitchenForRent.com... worth trying...


----------



## joann (Oct 22, 2012)

I was able to locate some names of Commercial Kitchens for rent - Englewood, North Bergen, Hawthorne, Kenilworth and New Brunswick.  Do you know if they are responsible for passing the Board of Health Inspections? I understand rental is by the hour based on avg. hrs to be used per month.  Other then food handler's certificate, Business License, some sort of liability insurance...Is there anything else I would need?


----------



## joann (Oct 22, 2012)

Any and all info appreciated


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Disclaimer: I live in California

First step, check with your local health department, they should have a checklist.

Second, check with your local business license authority, they should also have a checklist

Third, I would strongly suggest a Food Safety Manager certification, a Food Handler card is not enough, IMHO.

Fourth, check with one or more of the rental kitchens, they should also have a checklist,

At a minimum:

DBA or fictitious name filed
Business license for each jurisdiction
Health permit for each jurisdiction
General liability insurance, $2,000,000 minimum
Employer's Identification Number, EIN, if you think you might hire any employees
Food Safety Manager's certification, ServSafe, NRFSP, or equivalent


----------



## joann (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Pete!  I will follow your guidelines and really appreciate the info.


----------



## joann (Oct 22, 2012)

BTW have a brother-in-law who works in Potterville...small world


----------



## samcookiedough (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm in a similar situation you've been 3 years ago, looking for a commercial kitchen to rent in the same area of Englewood, North Bergen etc. do you have any insight/tips you could kindly share from your experience so far?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nanders (Aug 20, 2015)

LeGourmet Factory offers kitchen rentals in Englewood, NJ

https://www.legourmetfactory.com/index.php/contact-us


----------

